# grooming table size?



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Just wondering what size everyone uses on goldens? I was thinking a 36in table but wonder if over time I might feel like I could use the 48' table and have space for a brush and spray. But I am also thinking a 36' table till fit much better in my car, and I will plan to bring it to shows also......any thoughts? (I'm hoping to find a used one, but might have to make the plunge and get a new one).


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

If you are going to be traveling to shows, then I'd go with the 36". I think most of the ppl showing goldens use that size. It's what was recommended to me by other golden ppl.


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

I just got one about a month ago and I went with 36".
It has plenty of room.
Check out petedge.com


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I would go with the 36". I have the 48" one and I hate it. Way to big and a pain to lug around. Also at the shows I believe you are usually only allowed a 36" size.


----------

